# - Bildersuche -



## dPo2000 (22. Mai 2001)

Ich weiß nich genau ob das Thema in dieses Forum gehört, aber hier halte ich mich nun mal am meisten auf ;] . . .

Meine Frage ist : *Wo bekomme ich die Grundlagen, d.h. Fotos, Bilder aller Art her um diese in Photoshop zu verwenden ?* 

http://www.corbis.com usw. kenne ich schon, wie sieht es da aus mit dem © right wenn ich deren Bilder auf einer Webseite benutze ?

Wäre nett wenn jemand antworten würde :]


MfG 
dPo


----------



## dPo2000 (22. Mai 2001)

sorry, aber bei mir funzt der Link net :]


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (22. Mai 2001)

tolle wurscht


geh ->spielwiese->rechtsfrage


----------



## dPo2000 (23. Mai 2001)

ddddddddaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


;]


----------



## Psyclic (27. Mai 2001)

*Photonica.com*

Hier bekommste tausende Photos alle Lizensfrei musst dich nur vorher registrieren
Photonica


----------



## dPo2000 (27. Mai 2001)

yOah danke - ist ein SEHR geiler Link


----------



## Psyclic (27. Mai 2001)

*Bitte*

np


----------



## KidInAKagE (28. Mai 2001)

*schau ma...*

hier sind auch viele bilder die ganz okay sind:

http://www.snap-shot.com
http://www.photohouse.net

rock on,
kidinakage


----------



## Neo120484 (30. Mai 2001)

Ok hat jemand ne ahnung wo ich Bilder von Vampiren oder Mittelatlerlichen Waffen bekomm. *ganzvieleideenimkopfhab*:| :|


----------



## Neo120484 (1. Juni 2001)

Kommt schon geb mir doch ein paar Links 
es wird doch irgendwer hier welche kennen :| :| :| :| :| :| 
 :|


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (1. Juni 2001)

keine ahnung *mithüpf* :| :|


----------



## Oxygen (1. Juni 2001)

hehe:| :| :| :| :| :| :|  *auchmithüpf*


----------



## Goku626 (1. Juni 2001)

*Noch ein Link*

Hier ist noch ein link  

http://www.freeimages.co.uk/

:| :| :| :|


----------



## Meister Eder (2. Juni 2001)

wo ma grad alle so schön am suchen sind....
hat jemand einen link wo ich vom innenleben eines computer (schaltungen relais, chipssätze etc.) bilder bekommen ´kann ?

p.s. *sowiesomithüpf* :| :| :|


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

Ein post über dir.
Auf der Seite gibts sowas auch


----------



## Neo120484 (2. Juni 2001)

*schnief* kann mir den keiner weiterhelfen 
ich such mich sonst noch zu grunde :[ 
Ich hüpf einfach mal weider bis ich ne Antwort krich
:| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## drash (2. Juni 2001)

ich hüpf auch mal mit
:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| 
:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Neo120484 (4. Juni 2001)

hm kram kram das des hier net verloren geht
Hallo such immer noch Bilder von mittelalterlichen Waffen
und/oder Vampiren

:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## ghaleon (4. Juni 2001)

such mal im inet nach gothic shops

:# :# :# :# :# :# :# :# :# :# :#


----------

